# Mashhad - Iran's rising city



## irani8 (Jul 15, 2015)

Mashhad is a city located in the Northeast of Iran, in Khorasan Razavi Province close to the borders of Turkmenistan and Afghanistan. It has a population of 2.8 million people and is Iran's second largest city. It has a lot of skyscrapers U/C and there is a lot of activity. This city has a promising future, enjoy :cheers:


----------



## iranii (Feb 16, 2016)




----------



## iranii (Feb 16, 2016)

Mashhad during spring time


















































































https://news.mashhad.ir/media_gallery/1328115-المان-های-هنری-نوروز-1394-سطح-شهر.html


----------



## iranii (Feb 16, 2016)

Mashhad from above























































http://www.mashhadtoday.ir/post/194


----------



## iranii (Feb 16, 2016)

Baran Tower , Mashhad by daniyal62, on Flickr

Mashhad : mausolée de l'imam Reza by Christophe Jégu, on Flickr

Mashhad : mausolée de l'imam Reza by Christophe Jégu, on Flickr


----------



## iranii (Feb 16, 2016)

Shrine of Emam Reza

Holy city of Mashhad, Iran [1920 x 1046] by Patrick Lawe, on Flickr


----------



## iranii (Feb 16, 2016)

:cheers:


















































































http://www.mashhadtoday.ir/post/211


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Not so rising


----------



## Arzonz (Nov 30, 2015)

It is rising, it's just that these photos are from the worst places to show this.


----------



## iranii (Feb 16, 2016)

Park Mellat













































































































http://www.mashhadtoday.ir/post/215


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Wonderful, very nice new photos


----------



## clementberlu (Jun 24, 2015)

Emam Reza Shrine:






























Mashhad's skyline:





























Heavy pollution in Mashhad:



















..












Source:https://photo.mashhad.ir


----------



## iranii (Feb 16, 2016)

The Light At The Moment by Saleh Dinparvar, on Flickr

Mashhad by David M., on Flickr

Where colors fall by Saleh Dinparvar, on Flickr

Show Me Oz! by Saleh Dinparvar, on Flickr

Mashhad by Ali Shojaee, on Flickr

Mashhad by Ali Shojaee, on Flickr

Mashhad by Ali Shojaee, on Flickr


----------



## iranii (Feb 16, 2016)

Cold weather - Mashhad by daniyal62, on Flickr


----------



## iranii (Feb 16, 2016)

20161105_194618 by taver, on Flickr

20161105_194503 by taver, on Flickr

20161105_194402 by taver, on Flickr

20161105_191724 by taver, on Flickr

20161105_191650 by taver, on Flickr

20161105_191106 by taver, on Flickr

20161105_175040 by taver, on Flickr


----------



## iranii (Feb 16, 2016)

Skyline in progress




























http://irph.blogfa.com/post/1286


----------



## urbastar (Oct 9, 2009)

Shirbad Ski Resort, 70 kilometres west of Mashhad in northeastern Iran, is located at an altitude of 2,800 metres above the sea level. It was established in 2009 : 















































http://theiranproject.com/blog/2017/03/14/photos-ski-resort-semi-dry-eastern-iran/


----------



## urbastar (Oct 9, 2009)

Shirbad Ski Resort, 70 kilometres west of Mashhad in northeastern Iran, is located at an altitude of 2,800 metres above the sea level. It was established in 2009 : 















































http://theiranproject.com/blog/2017/03/14/photos-ski-resort-semi-dry-eastern-iran/


----------



## SERVUSBR (Dec 4, 2016)

^^Nice photos from Mashhad. Thanks for sharing. :applause:


----------



## iranii (Feb 16, 2016)




----------



## iranii (Feb 16, 2016)

Aerial photos of Mashhad.









































































https://news.mashhad.ir/media_gallery/3628983-تصاویر-هوایی-سطح-شهر.html


----------



## iranii (Feb 16, 2016)

continued




































































































https://news.mashhad.ir/media_gallery/3628983-تصاویر-هوایی-سطح-شهر.html


----------



## iranii (Feb 16, 2016)

From Binaloud in the Iranian forum.





































http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=402910&page=25


----------

